
Who's behind the smiling faces of some Airbnb hosts? - jamesgagan
https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/biggest-airbnb-hosts-canada-corporations-1.5116103
======
parthdesai
But according to Airbnb it's helping people survive in these tough times by
providing a source for alternate income.

